# Need A Sig...



## Bf109_g (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys!

I think it's time I need my own sig, so here's my idea. A pic of a US Navy F-4 Phantom II with "VF-902" above it. Hopefully you guys can help me out with this. 

Thanks.

James.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

Something simple...


----------



## Bf109_g (May 11, 2007)

Thanks heaps Gnomey!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

No problem, if you want anything added/changed just say.


----------



## Bf109_g (May 11, 2007)

Hi Gnomey! 

Just wondering Gnomey, could you add "Vietnam MiG Distributors" in the top left corner, then that's it. And would you be able to put on for me?? 

Thanks again Gnomey!

James.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

Sure, here you go.


----------



## Bf109_g (May 11, 2007)

Hi Gnomey! 

Just wondering, how do I put my sig into my profile? I'm kinda stuck on how to do this. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature

Go there and paste this link between



tags.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...pics-upload/42720d1178915402-need-sig-sig.jpg

Like this (without the "." in the second tag):





And should appear in your signature when you click save.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2007)

If ur such a fanatic of the Lancaster, why not go with that as ur sig????

Anyways, I set it up on ur account 109... Take a look and see how AI added it...


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

I don't see it...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2007)

He has to make a new post... If u look at his profile ull see it Gnomey..


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

OK, see it now, was expecting it to update on his previous posts as well...


----------



## Bf109_g (May 11, 2007)

Hi Les!

Well, I've kind of started writing a fictional Vietnam War story about a Navy fighter squadron, hence "VMF-902" and the F-4's on my sig. Thanks for the idea for the Lancaster sig! I might try it out when I get tired of using this one.

Thanks.


----------

